# Printer hacked to run Doom



## Foxbat (Sep 15, 2014)

Thought this was interesting (and amusing).
I wish somebody would do something similar to the printers at my work

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-29203776


----------



## HareBrain (Sep 15, 2014)

My printer's display couldn't even run Pong.


----------



## Ursa major (Sep 15, 2014)

So you won't look at your printer and smell a rat, then...?


----------

